# Issue with weight male puppy.. please help. (2 m old and 7 pounds)



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

A little background on my puppy... please don't judge.. 

I purchased my puppy from a lady at 6 weeks.. he was full of hookworms, and I had to take him to the emergency vet and at 6 weeks, he weighed 4 lbs.. I had to take him to the vet again yesterday because I noticed he had some weird bumps which turned out to be a skin infection. He weighed 6 lbs... Next week he will be 2 months and the first emergency vet I took him to told me he wanted him to be 14 lbs by next week... the vet I took him to yesterday told me that I am over feeding him and he is the right size... I am so confused on what I am doing.. I feel like he is SO small for his age... I have looked at the weight charts and I know not all dogs are the same but it says at 2 months he should be 19 lbs.. So since he's only gaining 1 1/2 lbs a week.. i'd say he will be 7 1/2 lbs at 2 months... this is so tiny... and not normal and why are 2 different vets telling me 2 things..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How sure are you he's purebred?

Also, if he was underweight his entire life then it takes a while to catch up. You have only had him for 2 weeks so have plenty of time to calmly begin feeding a good balanced and healthy diet so he can gradually catch up.

Growing TOO fast (adding fat not muscle) causes HUGE issues and can actually promote hip dysplasia and pano which you do NOT want. 

So what are you feeding him? The amount on the bag is always a good place to start. He eating well? Happy? Full of energy?

We all freak out and worry worry worry about our pups growth the first year. But the best thing is to pay attention and be aware, but also look at how the puppy is behaving. If they are growing, are behaving normally with play and bright eyes, then we need to just keep up the good work and let nature take it's course.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It's not that tiny. Hans was around 9.5 lbs at 8 weeks, and he was, and is, just fine. 

I would disregard the advice of getting him to be 14 lbs by next week.
Slow and steady is the way to grow a large breed puppy. 

Don't worry about the numbers as much, focus on slow weight gain, and if the dog is active and growing, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you Maggie. 

He is purebred. Not AKC registered but CKC(Which I know doesn't mean anything really) but i'm not breeding him. I have a feeling since he was infested with hookworms badly it would slow down his growth. He is full of energy and eating very well... I have not been feeding him what the bag says.. He is on blue buffalo wilderness for puppies. I have been feeding him 1 cup a day but it's broken up 3-4x a day.. and usually the last time he eats is around 7 PM... when he wakes up around 5 AM he cries because he's so hungry.. so I feel guilty and feed him breakfast then.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

1 cup per day? That doesn't seem like enough.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I think my dog ate around 1 to 1 1/2 cups at that age. But we did feed another food, so 1 cup may be correct. Can you try giving him a bone with some meat on it to keep him busy. You dont want him too grow to fast. I had the same problem, my vet said one thing, the other vet in the office said another. As long as your puppy is growing and catching up due to his bout with worms you should be fine. Post some pics would love to see the little guy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SummerGSDLover said:


> 1 cup per day? That doesn't seem like enough.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


That is what I thought too. Isn't it something like 1/2 cups 3 times a day?


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> That is what I thought too. Isn't it something like 1/2 cups 3 times a day?


I was feeding 1/2 cup 4 times per day. Then moved up to 1 cup 3 times per day around 14 weeks. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SummerGSDLover said:


> I was feeding 1/2 cup 4 times per day. Then moved up to 1 cup 3 times per day around 14 weeks.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


I just checked with the rescue. My boy who comes home on the 5th :happyboogie:... Is getting approx 2-3 cups per day. He is 10 weeks.


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah see my vet yesterday said I am over feeding him and that a 10 lb puppy should be getting 1 cup a day.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My boy was 12# at 8 weeks. I think, considering he was full of worms, and undersized to begin with that he's not that far off. As long as he is growing and weight increase is proportional to growth, I would not get concerned. It might just take him a bit to get caught up.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

3 cups a day here for Z, he was a little piggy =)


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> Yeah see my vet yesterday said I am over feeding him and that a 10 lb puppy should be getting 1 cup a day.....



It really depends on the food you are giving him. Then you could give a little more or less depending on the dogs needs. Puppies always eat more per pound than adult dogs. If hes hungry try a 1/8 cup more. See if that works. Wellness is a good food so you shouldnt have to feed as much as some other dog foods. 

I really hope another person that feeds Wellness comes along to help out as Ive never fed that brand.

EDIT OOPS meant Blue Buffalo


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

So, I should stick with feeding him 1 cup or should I feed him more?

Here are some pics MsMaria of my Chief -


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah i'm feeding him blue buffalo wilderness.. 36% in protein.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I just looked on their website and looks like your pup should be eating 1 1/2 cups to 3 cups a day.
*Feeding Guidelines*









*Use a standard 8-oz. measuring cup.
*Calorie Content *(ME Calculated, as fed):
3,629 Kcals/kg, 438 Kcals/cup
*Note*: Individual puppy’s requirements may vary from this chart due to age, breed, environment and activity level. Adjust food as required to maintain optimal body condition and ask your veterinarian if you are unsure.

BLUE Wilderness with LifeSource® Bits will provide your puppy with superior nutrition plus a unique nutrient and antioxidant package specifically formulated for his needs.
*Meal Frequency*
_Until 6 Months Old_: 3 Meals Per Day
_6-12 Months Old_: 2 Meals Per Day
*Transition to BLUE*
Start by mixing 25% of BLUE with your dog’s old food, and gradually increase the proportion of BLUE over the next 14 days.
*Preparation Options*
_Dry_—Crunchy and delicious nutrition nuggets and LifeSource® Bits right from the bag.
_Dry with Water_— Add warm water and mix to fully release flavors and aroma.
*Fresh Water*
Be sure to have a clean bowl of cool, fresh water available at all times.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

up his food, he could eat 2 cups split into 3-4 meals. 
but he actually looks great in the pics. but he's also going into growth spurt arena so get the amt up to 2 cups 
make sure he has access to water and soak the food in water for 20 min or so before feeding
watch his energy and attitude more than his weight right now


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

That says 1/4 - 1 cup a day for 1-3 months 0-20 lbs.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> That says 1/4 - 1 cup a day for 1-3 months 0-20 lbs.



I think you have to look at what the mature weight is. Im going off your dog will be between 51 to 100 pounds,. Start with 1 1/2 cups and go from there


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

Ohh okay I see that now haha. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was told 3/4 cup 4 times a day at that age. 
Breeder was feeding Fromm Gold.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My female was about 8lbs at 8 weeks old and is now matured at 60lbs. Her brother wasn't much bigger than her, maybe 10lbs, and is now around 80lbs.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> I have been feeding him 1 cup a day but it's broken up 3-4x a day.. and usually the last time he eats is around 7 PM... when he wakes up around 5 AM he cries because he's so hungry.. so I feel guilty and feed him breakfast then.


I fed wilderness too and I reconfirmed, you should be feeding from 1.5-3 cups a day split into 3 times a day. Remember that most puppy food guidelines are split up into what your dog's MATURE weight will be. I would guess between 50 and 80 lbs. use that as your judgement. If it were me, I would up it to 2 cups a day split into 3 meals. 1 cup isn't enough for him right now. As for the weight. Just feed the recommended amount without trying to bulk. Growing too fast will cause joint problems and bad growing pains. As long as he is eating, drinking, pooping normal, and very playful and energetic, you are doing well.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> So, I should stick with feeding him 1 cup or should I feed him more?
> 
> Here are some pics MsMaria of my Chief -


You got a handsome little guy there. And he looks like so much fun. Give him some time to grow and catch up. My boy was on the smaller size too, but he caught up really well. Take lots of pics because they grow up super fast.


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your replies! I really appreciate how helpful you all have been. I will up his food as I don't see it doing any harm because he is drinking,pooping and peeing well.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> It really depends on the food you are giving him. Then you could give a little more or less depending on the dogs needs. Puppies always eat more per pound than adult dogs. If hes hungry try a 1/8 cup more. See if that works. Wellness is a good food so you shouldnt have to feed as much as some other dog foods.
> 
> I really hope another person that feeds Wellness comes along to help out as Ive never fed that brand.
> 
> EDIT OOPS meant Blue Buffalo


I feed Wellness. Yogi currently eats 1-1.5 cups three times per day with yogurt every five days. Sometimes a raw egg. I honestly think OP needs to feed puppy more.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> Thank you to everyone for your replies! I really appreciate how helpful you all have been. I will up his food as I don't see it doing any harm because he is drinking,pooping and peeing well.


Oops sorry. Missed your last post. I think upping his food would be a step in the right direction. Maybe instead of 1 cup per day, feed 2 or 2.5 cups per day split into 3/4 cup feedings. Good luck and post more pictures as he grows! He's adorable!!!

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

My girl just turned 9 weeks today. Last week she weighed like 7.4 lbs vet said she was healthy tho. I'm not very strict on feeding times. If she wakes up looking for food I'll grab 15-20 kibbles and we'll do engagement training. Around 9:30 or 10 I'll


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Hessa said:


> My girl just turned 9 weeks today. Last week she weighed like 7.4 lbs vet said she was healthy tho. I'm not very strict on feeding times. If she wakes up looking for food I'll grab 15-20 kibbles and we'll do engagement training. Around 9:30 or 10 I'll
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oops sent that prematurely. I'll feed her a handful not sure what that measures out cup wise but she doesn't finish it and I'll leave it there until I kennel her at 3:40 cuz I have to go to work. Then my girlfriend we'll feed her around 8 for her last meal she'll finish most of that but not all of it either. A little lucky I think in the fact that eats till she's satisfied and not a little garbage disposal that's eat everything in front of her. Drinks water all day tho she acts like she never gets any haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I feed Wellness 3 X a day. At 7.5 weeks, started at 1/2 cup each feeding. She ate it all so upped it to 3/4 cup. She would leave a little so left it at that amount. Now at 11 weeks, she's eating it all so upped it again to 1 cup each feeding. She's extremely active and not getting chunky, so this seems to be a good amount for her right now.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I feed BBW large breed puppy. My pup is 11.5 weeks, and she weighed 20 pounds last week. She won't eat more than 2 1/2 cups a day right now. But I still offer her 3 cups.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

DonnaKay said:


> I feed Wellness 3 X a day. At 7.5 weeks, started at 1/2 cup each feeding. She ate it all so upped it to 3/4 cup. She would leave a little so left it at that amount. Now at 11 weeks, she's eating it all so upped it again to 1 cup each feeding. She's extremely active and not getting chunky, so this seems to be a good amount for her right now.


I meant to say I feed Mystique 3 x a day the Wellness large breed for puppies. My mind was thinking faster than my fingers were typing. :blush:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

mamatolaceynchief said:


> Thank you to everyone for your replies! I really appreciate how helpful you all have been. I will up his food as I don't see it doing any harm because he is drinking,pooping and peeing well.


Great. You will see, soon you will have a moose sized animal and it will wonder where the little puppy went.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley was 6 lbs 7oz ay 8 weeks. Very thin. The vet said to feed him 5 times a day until he gained enough weight. He gained weight nicely. The last time he was weighed at about 9 months he was 75 pounds, but not heavy or overweight at all.


----------



## mamatolaceynchief (Jan 21, 2014)

That's why I was confused when my vet told me that I was OVER feeding him.. and it was only 1 cup.. like this morning when he woke me up to go to the bathroom it was 4 AM... after he went to the bathroom he was so fussy and wouldn't go back to sleep because he was so hungry so he ate a cup of food at that time.. I usually feed at 7 AM - 12-1 PM - then again at 5... is there anyway he won't be so hungry at crazy hours of the night? 

He is officially 8 weeks today!


----------



## SNKETR (Sep 30, 2013)

Following this thread. At 8 weeks my male weighed 8.5lbs and at 11 weeks only 10.5lbs. The vet said he looked fine, and to me he does as well.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

Got another round of puppy shots 10 1/2 weeks 12lbs. Just seen on another thread 10 and 11 week olds were 20+! Scratching my head haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup came home at 10 weeks old. i fed him 1 cup in the am,
1 cup noonish and 1 cup in the pm. he had a snack and training
treats throughout the day. my pup weighed 17.5 lbs at 10 weeks 
old.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I apparently brought home a calf. My boy weighed 18lbs at 8 weeks. Last time I weighed him he was at 70lbs at 6 months, and people STILL tell me he's too skinny -_- 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

As long as he's healthy and not getting fat, I wouldn't worry about keeping to the weight guidelines or anything like that. Each puppy will have their own individual rate of growth. At 8 weeks, Kaiju was only 5.5 pounds, but he's growing steadily into an average sized shepherd.


----------

